# Tecumseh 11HP engine won't crank



## fsimoes (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a snow blower with a Tecumseh 11hp engine Model #: 143.991103 that was running, stopped, and now won't even crank seems to be siezed, I have taken it all apart removed the connecting rod (thinking it was siezed) all ok still does not crank easily, unsure how to remove Cam, looking for manual

Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You have a Tecumseh HMSK110-159959A.
Here's service manual.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head
(right click, save target as, etc.)


----------

